# Rose fragrance



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Does a simple Rose FO sell well for any of you? I've had a couple people ask if I carry a Rose soap and I don't yet.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I made two batches of Rose before our Holistic fair and I am glad I did. I have half a batch left. This is the first year I have offered Sweetheart Baby Roses and it sold well. That doesn't mean it will next year.
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I couldn't sell a single bar until I changed the name......to Arsenic and Old Lace. LOL


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

My rose scented bar is popular among my very small crowd of users, but I mix rose FO with spice and other EOs.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I made mine a pretty pink color and called it Pretty In Pink.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Victorian Rose is a steady seller for me in GM soaps.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't have any luck with rose scented soap until I marked it down, way down


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks all!
I've ordered a couple of ounces of Victorian Rose and a couple of ounces of Fresh Cut Roses from Nature's Garden and I'll soap both see how they do.
I've had enough people ask for it, that I figure it won't hurt to try it. If it doesn't sell, I'll chop it up and stick is in something else...


----------

